

Should We Subsidize Journalism? - mosescorn
http://blog.parsely.com/post/32262074347/should-we-subsidize-journalism

======
drgolden
absolutely not! people should take initiative to support the flow of socially
important information. spread the word that nwzPaper.com is out there!
nwzPaper is about decentralizing the news industry while empowering the
journalist to build his own user base.

nwzPaper.com

